# **** (UPDATE) **** Jay Gregory (update with Tammi & Wyatt) -- Kansas buck w/ pics



## Kevin Farr (Dec 3, 2008)

This was sent to me in an e-mail.  I thought I would share for anyone interested.   In case anyone doesn't know who he is, Jay Gregory has the TV show on The Outdoor Channel called The Wild Outdoors.

Here is what was in the e-mail:

"Typical 10 We have Cuddeback photos of this deer in velvet, half out of velvet, and hard horned.  He was definately one we were looking to see this fall!"

177 3/8"


I forgot to add another e-mail of pics of Jay & Tammi's son Wyatt with what they said was his first buck with a bow.

Also, just received another e-mail with Tammi's bow buck.  This family has got it going on.  Great, hardworking hunters with some good ground to hunt.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats a monster! Cant wait to see the show in 09


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd say closer to 167", but he's a good buck...

I could be wrong on score...???


----------



## scsportsman (Dec 3, 2008)

he killed them on the diamond spring ranch

that is a absolute monster


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 3, 2008)

Great Bucks.  That buck has long tines and great mass.  If he says it is 177 and change, I believe it.lol


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 3, 2008)

i cant beleive that kid!!! haha thats awsome!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome bucks!


----------



## short stop (Dec 3, 2008)

Jays    stature  for  killing  magnificant bucks   is    un denied .
 Living in the midwest    dont hurt  either  

  1 day   I will be there  as well ,   less than  9 yrs    to  go    for  me !!!!! Im counting them down  .


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 4, 2008)

*rekon how tall the fence was?*

Just poking a little fun.......but really how big was the encloser?
Mighta teamed up with ol' Jimmy Houston on that one maybe?
But seriously, that's a nice deer, wonder if the tag in its ear left a hole.
I'm sorry bout that, Lord please forgive me and be with them starving pigmes down in new Guinne.
Wish I could kill a deer like that with my bow.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

It’s an awesome deer but those guys are hand fed opportunities we only dream of.  In reality it’s not even fair they be compared to us.  I refuse to worship any of those guys; if we were given the same opportunities you’d be seeing us on TV.  It’s getting to be like NASCAR.  Even Derek Cope could win the championship if you put him in Jimmy Johnson's cars.  It’s all about $$$$ and sponsorship.


----------



## short stop (Dec 4, 2008)

hate  to  diasagree with you  R A G .
   These guys  pay their  dues ,  sure they  get to   hunt some qualty spots  but  they also   hunts their tales  off .

   Many of  the Big namers  you see on  Tv  have   hunted and killed massive deer    on public land   in the mid west .


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

I disagree back.  Have a friend he saved his entire life to hunt one of the best spots in KS.  A famous television hunter we all know showed up. He has his picture with him!  They took him (the famous hunter) to a spot no one was allowed to hunt within 2 square miles of!  The buck they had hand saved for him didn’t field score over 170" so he left angry said they wasted his time!!!  Yea they might hunt their tails off but they're given opportunities at deer we'll most likely never get.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 4, 2008)

Great bucks !   
My hero is Jay & Tammi's son Wyatt. Hes da man ..er boy !


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Dec 4, 2008)

i like jays show couple great bucks there.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 4, 2008)

GREAT bucks!  congrats to Jay and Wyatt


----------



## Kevin Farr (Dec 4, 2008)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Just poking a little fun.......but really how big was the encloser?
> Mighta teamed up with ol' Jimmy Houston on that one maybe?
> But seriously, that's a nice deer, wonder if the tag in its ear left a hole.
> I'm sorry bout that, Lord please forgive me and be with them starving pigmes down in new Guinne.
> Wish I could kill a deer like that with my bow.



I'm pretty sure that Jay and his don't hunt high fences.  They do hunt some great ground, but so do a lot of other people in the Midwest.  From what I know about Jay, (which is not everything), he and Tammy own some farms of their own as well as hunting some other ground, but again, I'm pretty confident that none of it is in high fence.  

Maybe one day, you and I both can kill one like that with our bow.  I'm still trying and dreaming.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 4, 2008)

Gobble & Strut said:


> I'm pretty sure that Jay and his don't hunt high fences.  They do hunt some great ground, but so do a lot of other people in the Midwest.  From what I know about Jay, (which is not everything), he and Tammy own some farms of their own as well as hunting some other ground, but again, I'm pretty confident that none of it is in high fence.
> 
> Maybe one day, you and I both can kill one like that with our bow.  I'm still trying and dreaming.




dont worry about it, the questions always come up when a fine buck falls...unless of course its done on public land wearing a leopard thong carrying a sharp stick


----------



## Kevin Farr (Dec 4, 2008)

Retired Army Guy said:


> It’s an awesome deer but those guys are hand fed opportunities we only dream of.  In reality it’s not even fair they be compared to us.  I refuse to worship any of those guys; if we were given the same opportunities you’d be seeing us on TV.  It’s getting to be like NASCAR.  Even Derek Cope could win the championship if you put him in Jimmy Johnson's cars.  It’s all about $$$$ and sponsorship.



No doubt, some people do get those special opportunities that others don't.  Some are celebrities and some are just very wealthy.  However, I don't think it is fair to compare every celebrity or wealthy person to those that are "hand fed" those bucks.  Just because a few get those "special priveleges", doesn't mean that they all do.  

A lot of Jay and his family's hunting is done on their own land and some is on other ground.  I can't speak for certain about their other ground, but I'm pretty sure that Jay and them hunt hard all season as well as doing their off-season work to try and kill the big bucks that we all desire on their personal farms.  Just as Lee and Tiffany have their own land that they hunt and kill some monster bucks on.

That being said, you are correct that if we had the same opportunities, we could possibly kill some of those kinds of deer.  If we could own and hunt the ground that they do and lived there so we could hunt all season, we could probably stand a good chance of getting it done ourself.

I know that I have been on deer hunts with groups.  One deer trip, I killed a low 160 gross buck after I had passed a few others as big as 140.  Pure luck, but I had done it.  The next year, the weather was hot and the deer were locked down, but I got lucky again and killed a 12 pt with 5 stickers that grossed in the high 150's the first afternoon.  By the next day at lunch, I was already feeling the jealousy/resentment from some of the others in camp and was even accused of having the best spot to hunt, while they were taking the leftovers.  This was most definitely not the case, although I'm sure it happens on occasion.  I guess sometimes one man's luck, success, good fortune is another man's jealousy.  Go figure.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Dec 4, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> dont worry about it, the questions always come up when a fine buck falls...unless of course its done on public land wearing a leopard thong carrying a sharp stick




  That's funny right there.  

Yeah, I know.  By the way, I killed one of those hunting like you mentioned except my thong was made from skunk.  Do I still qualify??????


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 4, 2008)

Gobble & Strut said:


> I know that I have been on deer hunts with groups.  One deer trip, I killed a low 160 gross buck after I had passed a few others as big as 140.  Pure luck, but I had done it.  The next year, the weather was hot and the deer were locked down, but I got lucky again and killed a 12 pt with 5 stickers that grossed in the high 150's the first afternoon.  By the next day at lunch, I was already feeling the jealousy/resentment from some of the others in camp and was even accused of having the best spot to hunt, while they were taking the leftovers.  This was most definitely not the case, although I'm sure it happens on occasion.  I guess sometimes one man's luck, success, good fortune is another man's jealousy.  Go figure.




same exact thing was happening a couple of weeks back when we were in IL at our outfitter.  me and bubba were seeing bunches of deer and a good number of bucks.  bubba missed one that would have probably grossed in the 60's...I killed my lil one and then the rumbling started.  a couple of fellas there on their first hunt mentioned to his guide that we were probably getting "put on them" since we had been there so many times etc etc etc.

it never ends.

I can tell you that unless your in a pen there is NEVER a guarantee that you will even see a buck, much less kill one and then to do it with a bow????

folks these are free ranging whitetails that come and go as they please.  they are easier to pattern in the midwest because of the lack of timber, but not that easy...not even close to being easy.

ask bubbabuck about the MORE THAN 90 hours on stand that week...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 4, 2008)

Gobble & Strut said:


> That's funny right there.
> 
> Yeah, I know.  By the way, I killed one of those hunting like you mentioned except my thong was made from skunk.  Do I still qualify??????



skunk works for the smaller folks



Jim Thompson said:


> ask bubbabuck about the MORE THAN 90 hours on stand that week...



btw I meant to mention that after staying on stand from daylight to dark 8 of the 9 days we were there his bow tag was unfilled and he made a booboo on a itsy bitsy baby 8 on the last day with a gun...after our stands were "hand picked" for us and "saved" for us...after all we were there filming and after all we were such great clients


----------



## Kevin Farr (Dec 4, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> skunk works for the smaller folks



it was an unusually large skunk


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 4, 2008)

*holy crap, i was kidding*

I thought that I made it very clear that my post was completely in jest. Looks like I open the flood gates. Sorry guys, didn't mean to poke anyone in the eye. Geeze, sometime people get so touchy. It was a joke, really.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Dec 4, 2008)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I thought that I made it very clear that my post was completely in jest. Looks like I open the flood gates. Sorry guys, didn't mean to poke anyone in the eye. Geeze, sometime people get so touchy. It was a joke, really.



NO, I got it.  It's cool by me.  I read and understood what you said and that you were joking.  But in case someone else was reading and didn't understand it was a joke, I thought I would respond in hopes that it didn't turn into anything negative.  No harm, no foul ........... other than maybe my skunk thong mentioned above.    take care and kill a big un


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 4, 2008)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I thought that I made it very clear that my post was completely in jest. Looks like I open the flood gates. Sorry guys, didn't mean to poke anyone in the eye. Geeze, sometime people get so touchy. It was a joke, really.



no problem.  but next time you gotta use a bunch of these lil fellas 



also, dont worry someone else will be on here soon enough knocking the kills


----------



## string music (Dec 4, 2008)

Those are great mid west bucks.. Wyatt is spoiled for sure with that deer!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope I can put my younguns on a deer like that some day.  Heck would like to kill one like that one day!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Dec 4, 2008)

The deer in this pic is not Jay's largest either.  I have his dvd (wanted) with a I believe a 200" or right at the 200" and he killed it on his farm.  It was a neat kill because he had a lot of history with this particular buck and in the end of this episode all the guys that he hunts with came in and had that camp experience that we all love. calling your friends to come look at the big buck ya just killed.  And in it he also had the all famous mark drury come over and look at it. Was very cool episode...my all time favorite


----------



## kevincox (Dec 4, 2008)

Its all about WHERE and HOW MUCH you hunt. Jay Gregory is a awesome bowhunter. But so is another couple hundred of folks who live in and hunt the mid-west. I was at a Illinois site yesterday reading about a bowhunter(no one has ever heard of) who killed a 238 this year with his bow. That is his 4th B&C in 5 years with a bow and he only 29 years old. Get my point?


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 4, 2008)

kevincox said:


> Its all about WHERE and HOW MUCH you hunt. Jay Gregory is a awesome bowhunter. But so is another couple hundred of folks who live in and hunt the mid-west. I was at a Illinois site yesterday reading about a bowhunter(no one has ever heard of) who killed a 238 this year with his bow. That is his 4th B&C in 5 years with a bow and he only 29 years old. Get my point?



Yeah I read an article in Illinois Game and Fish a couple years ago that ranked the Illinois counties kind of like GON does. The county I hunt in had about 16 PYs listed. I have two on my wall that have never been entered and the guy I hunt with has well over 10 himself. All the guys we hunt with have at least 4 or 5 a piece and none of them care about official score. The only buck up there they had officially scored was a 12 pter that was locked up with a 7 pointer and found dead. The 12 pointer NETTED 204 6/8". So there are a ton of back woodsers up there that no one knows. But Jay Gregory is one of my favorites all the way back to when he was a teenager hunting with the Drury's.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

kevincox said:


> Its all about WHERE and HOW MUCH you hunt. Jay Gregory is a awesome bowhunter. But so is another couple hundred of folks who live in and hunt the mid-west. I was at a Illinois site yesterday reading about a bowhunter(no one has ever heard of) who killed a 238 this year with his bow. That is his 4th B&C in 5 years with a bow and he only 29 years old. Get my point?



I couldn't agree more.  I grew up in the mid-west and although some states very form one and another don't be miss led into thinking that monster bucks are running around like herds of cattle.  You still have to be in an area that has good management and thats not hunted to death.  Public land is quite scarce in some of the mid-west sates as well.
I hunted public land in KS a few years ago and was a bit disappointed.  My friends were hunting a private farm less than 30 miles away the exact same time seeing tons of bucks in the 110'-120's they were passing up left and right.  On public land I was seeing next to nothing and a 110" buck was my best sighting....of course I let him walk, not what I went to KS for.  My point to consistently kill big bucks you have to consistently be where there are big bucks!  The state alone is no guarantee.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 4, 2008)

Retired Army Guy said:


> My point to consistently kill big bucks you have to consistently be where there are big bucks!



That's all there is to it.

Great deer and hunter none the less.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 4, 2008)

Retired Army Guy said:


> My point to consistently kill big bucks you have to consistently be where there are big bucks!  The state alone is no guarantee.



thats it, then of course you have to make it happen when the opportunity presents itself...which is my problem


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Dec 4, 2008)

I wish I had the Buckmaster here in Tallahassee to hunt the Talquin WMA.  I'd like to see him pull a stud out of there.


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 4, 2008)

I tell you what.... One thing that irratates the heck outta me is when I hear someone bash a pro. I know there was joke here and nobody meant anything by it but most of the TV folks are just down to earth folks like us and someone takes a cheap shot at em that doesn't know em from Adam. Most of those guys hunt their tales off and work their butts off every day of the off season to get a shot at a booner.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 5, 2008)

Incredible monster bucks.  Have a blast with Jay's deer hunting videos.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Dec 5, 2008)

i saw that show gtbhuntin he said 200 was his favorite out off more than 50 pope and youngs hes killed.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 5, 2008)

Booner Killa said:


> I tell you what.... One thing that irratates the heck outta me is when I hear someone bash a pro. I know there was joke here and nobody meant anything by it but most of the TV folks are just down to earth folks like us and someone takes a cheap shot at em that doesn't know em from Adam. Most of those guys hunt their tales off and work their butts off every day of the off season to get a shot at a booner.




yep


----------



## Kevin Farr (Dec 5, 2008)

booner killa said:


> i tell you what.... One thing that irratates the heck outta me is when i hear someone bash a pro. I know there was joke here and nobody meant anything by it but most of the tv folks are just down to earth folks like us and someone takes a cheap shot at em that doesn't know em from adam. Most of those guys hunt their tales off and work their butts off every day of the off season to get a shot at a booner.



ditto


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 5, 2008)

Gobble & Strut said:


> ditto




yep what he said


----------



## Kevin Farr (Dec 5, 2008)

I just got another e-mail with a pic of Jay's wife Tammi with a stud buck she got with her bow.  They said she hadn't got to hunt as much with their new baby, but I guess it only takes that one time of being at the right place at the right time and it looks like she was.


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 5, 2008)

uhhhh, can someone say tine length. Love those 2's,3's &4's on that freak! That deer looks like an absolute freight train!!!! Way to go Tammi!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 5, 2008)

you da man tammi!


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 5, 2008)

Booner Killa said:


> I tell you what.... One thing that irratates the heck outta me is when I hear someone bash a pro. I know there was joke here and nobody meant anything by it but most of the TV folks are just down to earth folks like us and someone takes a cheap shot at em that doesn't know em from Adam. Most of those guys hunt their tales off and work their butts off every day of the off season to get a shot at a booner.



I've never seen but a couple deer that would go 170   Of course none of them got tagged either!


----------



## QTurn (Dec 5, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> same exact thing was happening a couple of weeks back when we were in IL at our outfitter.  me and bubba were seeing bunches of deer and a good number of bucks.  bubba missed one that would have probably grossed in the 60's...I killed my lil one and then the rumbling started.  a couple of fellas there on their first hunt mentioned to his guide that we were probably getting "put on them" since we had been there so many times etc etc etc.
> 
> it never ends.
> 
> ...




So THAT'S why I didn't kill a deer!!!  I KNEW IT!!!!!!

I believe both of those young men also saw a TON of deer.  One lost his deer and the other took home horns I believe!!

I didn't kill a deer and wasn't a bit disappointed.
Is it to early to book for next year???


----------



## scsportsman (Dec 5, 2008)

thats an absolute hoss of a buck


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 5, 2008)

QTurn said:


> So THAT'S why I didn't kill a deer!!!  I KNEW IT!!!!!!
> 
> I believe both of those young men also saw a TON of deer.  One lost his deer and the other took home horns I believe!!
> 
> ...




supposedly in the beginning they werent seeing any...but heck you really didnt see much either.  then you hunted my stand and didnt see anything much

you gotta sit with me I guess


----------



## QTurn (Dec 5, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> supposedly in the beginning they werent seeing any...but heck you really didnt see much either.  then you hunted my stand and didnt see anything much
> 
> you gotta sit with me I guess




As long as you keep your shoes on.......


----------



## jharrell (Dec 5, 2008)

Those hunting celebs are like me and you. We try to be the best at our jobs or else we loose it. They have to be the best at there job, which is hunting or else the sponsorship and the money are gone. Famous words from my buddy Stan Potts. Who I consider one of the best bowhunters there is.


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 5, 2008)

jharrell said:


> Those hunting celebs are like me and you. We try to be the best at our jobs or else we loose it. They have to be the best at there job, which is hunting or else the sponsorship and the money are gone. Famous words from my buddy Stan Potts. Who I consider one of the best bowhunters there is.



Exactly.


----------

